# Help compiling custom dictionary.



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm really starting to get annoyed with 'rom' getting replaced by 'from' all the time (yea I know I can add words but that is a bandage not a cure). I've been searching around and found only the binary dictionary... How can I build my own dictionary?

I've found dictfmt which compiles dictionary files but I can't just replace a few words I must have an entire dictionary right? So how/where do I get a standard dictionary? I can't find anything on decompiling the dictionary and index files to use that as a base.

So what do you think any ideas?

lets be honest its REALLY annoying when when 'RootzWiki' gets no respect from spell checker lol ;-)

refs:
.dict file format: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DICT
dictfmt man page (only the man page is in english) http://www.linuxcertif.com/man/1/dictfmt/


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

this is a great idea! wish i knew where to start tho lol its deffinetly annoying when i say did u install that new from...


----------



## h2on0 (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe we should just change the way we think about rom. Maybe we should start calling them "fresh" roms or fantastic or in the case of aokp fabulous.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Update:

Turns out Android includes this as a feature of Latin-IME look here for the source to makedict https://github.com/LiquidSmoothROMs/android_packages_input_LatinIME/tree/ics/tools/makedict

this builds during the build process and is accessible after a build via the script located in $TOP/out/host/linux-x86/makedict (I would post it here but it wouldn't do any good without having the compiled source local)

this script will make a custom dictionary in the correct format for Android

there are 2 required arguments :
1) input file here is a sample dictionary https://github.com/LiquidSmoothROMs/android_packages_input_LatinIME/blob/ics/dictionaries/custom_liquid.xml
2) output file for this just supply the path that the output should land in ie ~/Desktop/my_awesome_dictionary.dict

now we need a good word list to start from any ideas?

Also is RootZWiki interested in maintaining a custom rom community word list (I'm still working on if we need to include the words from the original main.dict or if we can just include two dictionaries)?

I can maintain a list on my own but I figure it should really be more of a community list on Github so we can send pull requests as new technology comes around.


----------



## SSMayNV (May 2, 2012)

Nice find. I'm going to try that when I get home.

A common dictionary for the ROM community is a great idea. It would be nice if I didn't have to go back and correct so many scene keywords. It would have to be controlled to eliminate the juvenile entries from being pushed upstream.

Would you host it on liquid's hub or would it be more of a governing body type of hub?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

I plan on keeping a community edition dictionary but I would prefer if I wasn't the governing body. Yes once I have a full word frequency list to add to I will keep all of it live on github for pull requests and I'll probably keep the binaries available there as well, maybe do some kind of version control.


----------



## SSMayNV (May 2, 2012)

It would make for a nice bullet comment on a future release.... Just sayin'.


----------

